# Chosen Hubs?



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Anyone ever hear of them? Use them? Are they a factory label version of other stuff our under another name?

http://www.chosen-hubs.com/chosen.php


----------



## Toorqs (Aug 10, 2009)

They are the manufacturer and the hubs are good.
A modified version is used in the 2010 Velocite wheelsets both with hybrid ceramics and sealed EZO bearings. You can find more info on the hubs Here


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

So they supply hubs to 1 builder, that frankly I've never heard of? There has to be more to this story. Anyone else?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

This looks like a complete ripoff of Chris King. The shape of the shell and the lettering are copies.










I even has "precision" in the second line with the same font.











-Eric


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Thanks Eric. Yeah, there stuff looks alot like a number of things out there. If I can find some prices, I might just take the plunge if they are inexpensive enough. Might be worth it.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

I believe that SunRingle hubs are made by Chosen or used to be.


----------



## Lab Worker (May 31, 2004)

Ligero said:


> I believe that SunRingle hubs are made by Chosen or used to be.


They still are - as are Stan's mountain bike hubs, oem GT hubs, and a few other oem brands especially on singlespeeds.

As with many Chinese manufactures they make a whole range of products from cheap crap to pretty good stuff.


----------



## krisdrum (Oct 29, 2007)

Lab Worker said:


> They still are - as are Stan's mountain bike hubs, oem GT hubs, and a few other oem brands especially on singlespeeds.
> 
> As with many Chinese manufactures they make a whole range of products from cheap crap to pretty good stuff.


Thanks for the insight. And further insight on which models are decent and which are trash?


----------



## sanrensho (Jan 2, 2003)

Lab Worker said:



> As with many Chinese manufactures...


Correction, they are in fact a Taiwanese manufacturer. There is a difference, and it's a big one IMO.


----------



## zigzag84 (Jul 31, 2010)

Where can i buy a kit ceramic bearing for Chosen Hub ?


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

zigzag84 said:


> Where can i buy a kit ceramic bearing for Chosen Hub ?


The same place as the bridge I'm selling. Interested?

-Eric


----------



## zigzag84 (Jul 31, 2010)

ergott said:


> The same place as the bridge I'm selling. Interested?
> 
> -Eric


Price for front and rear bearing ceramic ?


----------



## josephjcole (Jun 1, 2009)

zigzag84 said:


> Price for front and rear bearing ceramic ?


Discounts if the front and rear bearing are purchased along with the bridge?


----------



## TomH (Oct 6, 2008)

how about a ceramic bridge? 

vxb.com sells bearings for a reasonable price.


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

^ that post is a win.


----------



## Mdeth1313 (Nov 1, 2001)

TomH said:


> how about a ceramic bridge?
> 
> vxb.com sells bearings for a reasonable price.



Not enough friction- things would slide right off said bridge!


----------

